

Why the iOS notifications are ruining my marriage - mweibel
http://hackingui.com/design/why-ios-notifications-are-ruining-my-marriage/

======
ja27
How about iOS just not showing banner / alert notifications if the user is
actively interacting with the UI? If the screen's been touched in the last 30
or 60 seconds, wait until they're idle before popping up unrelated toast like
that. Same with waking up the phone.

~~~
sagishrieber
It should certainly be a feature :)

------
mcv
Showing notification just in the top bar, and not sliding them over the
screen, is much better. Open the notifications only when you're ready for
them.

That's not perfect either, though. All sorts of apps vomit their crap into
that notification bar, cluttering it so I can't see the more interesting stuff
anymore. Worse, on my HTC One at least, I can't manage my open notifications.
I can't manually remove the crap without also removing the stuff I still need
to respond to. Whoever thought that was a good idea needs to be fired from a
cannon.

------
albeec13
Interesting concept aside, if your wife gets that angry because you forget to
respond to a non-critical text message, she really needs to relax.

~~~
sagishrieber
lol, my wife is amazing. I was just really exaggerating to make the point :)

~~~
albeec13
Haha, ok good. Because I've been in relationships like that, and they never
end well. I just didn't want to be the bearer of bad news :)

------
mobiuscog
If a tap on a notification dismissed it, and a long hold on the notification
launched the app, none of this would be a problem.

~~~
sagishrieber
I agree. It should have been something thought out from the get go of this
feature on iOS. Now its too late because people are used to the behaviour of
the banner notification as is.

------
ttflee
I am designing an app that would potentially annoy the users from time to
time(, the background Core Bluetooth). I am trying my best to fight against
the desire of scheduling frequent local notifications. To tell the truth I was
annoyed by my own app during the testing.

------
cmsj
I don't like the idea of having the notifications be parented under the
current app's toolbar (also what if it doesn't have a toolbar), but I do like
the little bubble appearing and needing a slide to action, that looks cute.

~~~
sagishrieber
Thanks! Yeah, the bubble is the new concept, but of course the only thing that
we can do now as UI/UX designers is make sure we have actionable buttons at
the bottom of the screens wherever possible and needed :)

